# Possible Rondo/Agile SS.org run



## Jeff (Sep 29, 2006)

I asked Kurt about doing a custom run, along the lines of the Jackson Custom shop idea. This was his response:



Kurt from Rondo said:


> It may be possible - if it does not vary too much from the Interceptor or Septor design.
> 
> Also I would like to have the right to make the a regular production model (if it's practical)
> 
> Kurt



Is anyone interested in a customized Septor or Interceptor, with better pickups, different wood (mahogany, swamp ash) and, I would assume, the obligatory 27" scale? 

I would definitely go for a Septor hardtail as it is now, but with a mahogany carved top, SD humbuckers, and a 27" scale neck. 

Ideas? Thoughts? Fuck you Jeff, you unoriginal bastard?


----------



## Drew (Sep 29, 2006)

Fuck you Jeff, you unoriginal bastard.  

If they'll do a good quality SSH or SSS stratocaster-style guitar with a maple board, I'm in. I think there's like three more people with me, though, so I don't know if this is feasible.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 29, 2006)

For me to be interested it would have to feature:

1) Fixed bridge
2) Ebony fretboard
3) DiMarzio or Seymour Duncan pickup(s) [No EMG]
4) Halfway decent nut/tuners
5) If Duncans: No mahogany body, Duncans and mahogany are a bad mix IMO
6) Finishes available other than black or ugly ass cobalt blue
7) No inlays

Anything else is fair game. I don't care about the scale or the exact pickup model or whatever else. I think swamp ash would be a great idea though.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 29, 2006)

1) Mahogany body
2) Green flame top
3) Fixed bridge
4) Blank ebony board or offset dots
5) DiMarzio D-Sonic 7 bridge / Air Norton 7 neck (flexible, this would be the ideal)

or alternately as Drew said a 7 string strat, maple board, tobacco sunburst finish


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 29, 2006)

Carved top
27" scale
OFR7
neck through
ebony board

Hey, I can dream right?


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 29, 2006)

technomancer said:


> 1) Mahogany body
> 2) Green flame top
> 3) Fixed bridge
> 4) Blank ebony board or offset dots
> 5) DiMarzio D-Sonic 7 bridge / Air Norton 7 neck (flexible, this would be the ideal)



That sound purrrrfect to me! Maybe a spalted top?? 

BTW, Wouldn't this be the domain of 'der Admini-fuhrer'?


----------



## Leon (Sep 29, 2006)

how about getting "SEVENSTRING.ORG" down the fretboard? or, on the headstock with our usernames?

i'd need to play an Intercepter before committing to a guitar like that, but sounds like fun.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm all for it.

I'd say it should generally stay the same, but have a mahogany body and SS.ORG should be somewhere on the headstock. And our SS name be on the Truss cover.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 29, 2006)

Depending on price and specs i'd be in.

I hope it wouldn't be much more than the interceptors.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 29, 2006)

So far, in agreement (except Drew )

1) Mahogany body
2) green/blue/red flame top?
3) Fixed bridge
4) Blank ebony board or offset dots
5) DiMarzio D-Sonic 7 bridge / Air Norton 7 neck (flexible, this would be the ideal)

I vote reverse headstock, blank board, i.e. what there is now. However I'd like the 27" neck on the Septor. 

How are you guys on that?


----------



## Mykie (Sep 29, 2006)

Sounds like a bad ass idea


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Sep 29, 2006)

I'd be happy with a fixed bridge Interceptor as long as it's not a TOM.


----------



## Jason (Sep 29, 2006)

neck thru neck thru neck thru.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 29, 2006)

Take the current Interceptor design & have this...

25.5"
Trem-equipped
Trans. Flame Green w/ matching headstock
White Binding

I would buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Nik (Sep 29, 2006)

Everybody's posting totally different specs for their ideal guitar. 

8-string! 8-string! 8-string! If that happened, I'd get one, but I won't have the money till next summer...


----------



## Leon (Sep 29, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Take the current Interceptor design & have this...
> 
> 25.5"
> Trem-equipped
> ...


+1

i think that nearly descibes B3n's custom 

but yeah, i'm cool with most of the ideas, except i'd really like it Floyd equipped. i'd throw a Tremol-No in there, and would be set for anything. i'm also curious to try some Duncans (damn you Duncan guys! ), so having them come in stock would be cool.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm starting to think that no one's going to agree on anything, even on a $400 or $500 guitar.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 29, 2006)

Although 8-strings are cool, they are still pretty much a novelty. I'm a former 8-string owner. I'm more concerned with something I'd use as my main axe, thus an Agile 7 is more appealing.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeff said:


> So far, in agreement (except Drew )
> 
> 1) Mahogany body
> 2) green/blue/red flame top?
> ...



Works for me, though I obviously want the green top  I could use the 27" scale to screw around with lower tunings, though I'd be cool with a 25.5" scale as well.

I'm also assuming since this will be a Rondo it should be a sane price. I'm willing to spend $500 on a guitar that might have a few compromises from my ideal because it's a ss.org custom, but I wasn't willing to do the same on a $2500 guitar


----------



## Shannon (Sep 29, 2006)

Leon said:


> +1
> 
> i think that nearly descibes B3n's custom


Pretty much, but him and I have excellent taste in guitars.


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 29, 2006)

I might be in. I would be flexible about hartail vs. trem, pickups, and color, but if it is a trem equipped guitar I think it would have to a OFR7. I'd like to suggest the idea of a maple board along with a green flame or quilt with gold hardware. I think it looks classier with maple then ebony and I will probably be GASing for a conklin with that color scheme for a long time.

Something like this: (although obviously the craftmanship would not be Conklin)







I think doing an SSH configuration and the option of ebony or maple fingerboard (if possible) would be the perfect compomise.


----------



## Jason (Sep 29, 2006)

how about a unfinished top so everyone can just send it to donnie to be stained or painted  seeing how everyone can't agree on a color.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 29, 2006)

.jason. said:


> how about a unfinished top so everyone can just send it to donnie to be stained or painted  seeing how everyone can't agree on a color.


How about... ummmm... no.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 29, 2006)

For that matter, why not a Rondo Music Interceptor kit?


----------



## Jason (Sep 29, 2006)

Donnie said:


> How about... ummmm... no.



oh sorry thought you might like money 



Shannon said:


> For that matter, why not a Rondo Music Interceptor kit?



good idea too..sell the guitar either with a trem. No pups and unfinished. add on your hardware. Sell the guitar for like $200-$300


----------



## Shannon (Sep 29, 2006)

.jason. said:


> good idea too..sell the guitar either with a trem. No pups and unfinished. add on your hardware. Sell the guitar for like $200-$300


I think the hardware should be included....just like the Carvin Bolt series. It'd make things easier for the novice assembler & you can get whatever finish you want.


----------



## Leon (Sep 29, 2006)

hmm... i like that idea. i LOVE projects and working on guitars. plus, i could leave mine unfinished.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I'm starting to think that no one's going to agree on anything, even on a $400 or $500 guitar.



And that surprises you how?   

As stated earlier, at that price, more compromise is acceptable! As long as it's not boring!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 29, 2006)

I wouldn't be buying one, but the kit idea sounds cool.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 29, 2006)

[action=JPMDan]waits for NickCormier to chime in with a trans blue quilt top[/action]


----------



## Samer (Sep 29, 2006)

metalmike23 said:


> I might be in. I would be flexible about hartail vs. trem, pickups, and color, but if it is a trem equipped guitar I think it would have to a OFR7. I'd like to suggest the idea of a maple board along with a green flame or quilt with gold hardware. I think it looks classier with maple then ebony and I will probably be GASing for a conklin with that color scheme for a long time.
> 
> Something like this: (although obviously the craftmanship would not be Conklin)
> 
> ...



this would be a great idea!

How about 27 frets?
25'5 inch scale
OFR
H S?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 29, 2006)

if it was these specs, depending on price i would consider it

Blue flame/quilt top, similar to Interceptor right now would be nice
25.5" scale
H/H or H
27 frets.. or at least 24
No inlays
Maple or Ebony fretboard (maple preferred)
OFR or Hardtail

those seem to be the things that most people can agree on, I think..


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 29, 2006)

I'd get one IF: 
27" 
Any other wood but mahogany and basswood (those guitars are easy enough to find)
maple fretboard.
24 frets

Anything else, i dont care. i'd even get a HSS Seven string strat if it had 24 frets and a maple fretboard


----------



## Town Drunk (Sep 29, 2006)

I am a bit gun shy of the extended scale, I prefer the 25.5" Any color would be OK if the finish was a run with ss.org headstock's. I like the hsh or hh combo. Oh and it has to have a trem. Every guitar (other than my acoustic) has had one, and I think I would be lost without it. but ya Ifn it was afordable, Im in.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 29, 2006)

personally, it doesnt even bother me at all, its only 1-1.5 frets longer in length. the extra tension is nice, and i cant really even notice that much of a difference in length, so its win-win, IMO.


----------



## Samer (Sep 29, 2006)

i think it would be cool if it was 27 frets,

can we all agree on 27 frets? Are there any draw backs?

It would make it very unique and cool!


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 29, 2006)

I think there's a few people who still buy into the 22 fret sounds better thing.. so i dunno. i'd love 27 frets, but i dont see _that_ part of it happening no matter who builds it..


----------



## Samer (Sep 29, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> so i dunno. i'd love 27 frets, but i dont see _that_ part of it happening no matter who builds it..




why not dude? i think it would be great, 7 string, 27 fret. Kind of like the guitar that the guitarist from adagio plays


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 29, 2006)

You kidding? I think it'd be awesome. when i spec'ed out quotes for some custom guitars (like the RAN ones) i actually included 27 frets in my quotes ... heh. 

But i dont think everyone else is too keen on it, thats what i was getting at.


----------



## Cancer (Sep 29, 2006)

Personally, I would hold off making any kind of decisions until we see what the new 'Ceptor series is like. It may very well ALREADY have the features we want , so at that point the discussion would shift to one merely about finishes, which may be alot easier to deal with then having specs all over the place.


We already KNOW there's going to be a LFR Septor....who knows what other surprises Rondo has cooked up for us (Dun dun dahhhhhhhhh)....

Thoughts.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 29, 2006)

With 27 frets you could downtune and still be able to play standard stuff.


----------



## Jerich (Sep 29, 2006)

I love alot of the ideas being thown around but most are not practical....I have four Interceptors and Love the guitars and they player 100times better then High dollar guitars with some fine tunings....we need to stay close to the originals with SS styles...

1) Maple fret Board would be KILLER!!!! (the only thing i would change or add)

2) Equipped with Tremol-no or fixed bridge

3) I would also prefer to purchase the guitars without pickups so we could install whatever we want....

4) 27" A L W A Y S!!! and maybe SS frets too ........


----------



## Samer (Sep 29, 2006)

i wonder if they would do 27 frets, we should inqure. That would be amazing.







somthing like this, it already looks like an iterceptor, but with 27 frets

http://www.guitarshop.net/randredpurple.htm

a neck like this with a single coil?

rondo should just make all there agiles 27 fret, they would sell so much faster i bet. They would be the only ones in the market.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 29, 2006)

thats a sweet guitar Samer..


----------



## angusyoungwanabe (Sep 29, 2006)

i'd love a maple fretboard trem equipped 7, not basswood with at least 24 frets. dont care for scale, color or pups.


----------



## 4nkam (Sep 29, 2006)

Personally, I would like to see the neck profile be a bit thinner 

mJ


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 29, 2006)

Personally, I'd prefer a 24 3/4 or 25inch scale. I've never had a problem getting good tone with either & it's much more comfortable for me to do wide stretches & arrpegios on.

Give me a D sonic 7 & an Air Norton 7, with the JP wire scheme, or a tele 3 way so I can do it myself. I'd prefer a mahogony body, but could settle for basswood as my TFS6 is also basswood, & I get exceptional tone from it.

A good tranlucent finish wouldn't hurt, neither would a Floyd or Licensed trem either.


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 29, 2006)

27"
Carved top
Maple or ebony plain board
if hardtail no TOM 
H S

OR

Strat style 
Pickguard SSS 
SSS


----------



## Jerich (Sep 29, 2006)

AAHHH!! The LAG Stephan Forte' Model "The Beast" great Guitar and a very exspensive guitar...I will have Mine soon........In Black....


Samer said:


> somthing like this, it already looks like an iterceptor, but with 27 frets
> 
> http://www.guitarshop.net/randredpurple.htm
> 
> .


I think Rondo needs ideas that are sell able to the mass's Not Just SS guys/Gals...




Maple fretboard..as an extra option would be sick!!!!


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 29, 2006)

Samer said:


> this would be a great idea!
> 
> How about 27 frets?
> 25'5 inch scale
> ...



I think it would be a great, practical idea but no one responded. It's the perfect compromise IMO.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 29, 2006)

this thread and the other one are exactly why this sort of thing would never happen, you'd never get 10 people to agree on a set spec like this, and the agile 7's were already made to suit what people here wanted... but that wasn't enough to get more people to buy them...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 29, 2006)

Didn't kurt already say he was gonna make a 25.5" floyded one?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 29, 2006)

Elysian said:


> t but that wasn't enough to get more people to buy them...




What do you mean? they've sold out several times.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 29, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> What do you mean? they've sold out several times.


at what quantity? doesn't seem like many on here have them.


----------



## Leon (Sep 29, 2006)

Elysian said:


> this thread and the other one are exactly why this sort of thing would never happen, you'd never get 10 people to agree on a set spec like this, and the agile 7's were already made to suit what people here wanted... but that wasn't enough to get more people to buy them...


well, this thread is a bit different. we're talking about nearly-custom guitars for non-custom prices, instead of nearly-custom guitars for very-custom prices. personally, i like rosewood fretboards and natural finishes, but for a new 7 with a floyd at a very reasonable price, i'd go for it. ...well, if there was a 25" scale length option


----------



## Elysian (Sep 29, 2006)

Leon said:


> well, this thread is a bit different. we're talking about nearly-custom guitars for non-custom prices, instead of nearly-custom guitars for very-custom prices. personally, i like rosewood fretboards and natural finishes, but for a new 7 with a floyd at a very reasonable price, i'd go for it. ...well, if there was a 25" scale length option


 thats exactly what i mean, people want specific things, coming up with a "standard" is near impossible, because everyone has different ideas.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 30, 2006)

Im sure its not too hard for everyone to agree on specs as long as you keep it simple, nothing totally complex

Blue quilt top
No inlays
27 frets
25.5" scale
Maple or Ebony fretboard
OFR or Hardtail

Im sure everyone would enjoy all of that.. but as long as we choose blue =]


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> Im sure its not too hard for everyone to agree on specs as long as you keep it simple, nothing totally complex
> 
> Blue quilt top
> No inlays
> ...



i like blue but i don't wan't ablue guitar. Would be much much easier and cheaper to do no finish.


----------



## Scott (Sep 30, 2006)

Thus, Elysian is proven right


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2006)

Scott said:


> Thus, Elysian is proven right



yeah I think the only thing people can agree on is mahogany body and no inlays. The thing with the fretboard is maple and ebony both have similar tonal qualitys so it comes down to looks. There aren't to many 7's with maple fretboards so... I like the feeling of unfinished maple. This is really gonna be hard guitars are such personal individual things.

I would suggest.

1) Mahogany body carved maple top (unfinished body)
2) Maple fretbaord
3) trem equiped.why? this will please everyone hardtail guys can put on a tremelno.
4) either cheapo pups or no pickups to keep down costs. 
5) neck thru.


----------



## Scott (Sep 30, 2006)

Jason, shut up and send me my guitar!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote jason

1) Mahogany body carved maple top (unfinished body)
2) Maple fretbaord
3) trem equiped.why? this will please everyone hardtail guys can put on a tremelno.
4) either cheapo pups or no pickups to keep down costs. 
5) neck thru.

----------------

By unfinished body do you mean cleared over, or ready to stain whichever color we want? If that is the case. I would agree..

I agree with everything else you said, just I really want 27 frets =] that way in A tuning, can still get the B standard notes up there. 

25.5" scale is something I think most can agree on, since almost everyone uses Ibanez 25.5's


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2006)

Nick either cleared or uncleared not a big deal either way.


----------



## darren (Sep 30, 2006)

No manufacturer is going to want to sell an unfinished instrument with their name on it, mainly because it exposes the guitar to all kinds of environmental hazards (heat, humidity, insects, etc.). You wouldn't want to open the box and find a body that's been split by drying out.

I do agree that the guitar could/should be relatively bare-bones to keep costs down and to allow the end user to tweak it.

Here's what i think would work:

- 5-piece walnut/mahogany neck-thru
- 27" scale
- ebony fretboard
- carved-top mahogany body
- tung oil finish (indlucing headstock face)
- Agile H-H pickups (remember the issues Kurt had with factory DiMarzios)
- hardtail (either TOM or flat-mount)
- gold hardware

If neck-thru isn't possible, the same specs could work with a bolt-on.

Alternately, i like Drew's idea of doing something Strat-like. Start with an Interceptor, and do something like:

- 27" scale maple neck (birdseye or flame would be nice)
- blank maple fretboard (birdseye or flame would be nice)
- unpainted reverse headstock
- carved-top Ash body
- transparent stain finishes: red, blue, green, black, 3-tone sunburst
- H-S-S or S-S-S pickup config
- fixed bridge or Hipshot trem


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 30, 2006)

Or mix both ideas..

- 5 piece maple neckthru neck, Profile similar to at least a RG7321
- blank maple fretboard 
- Mahogany or Alder body
- Carved maple top, unfinished
- Two humbuckers, Agile pickups
- Cheapest knobs possible, cut down on costs, let end user replace if wanted
- OFR7 or Hardtail. Either is fine, because with OFR the hardtail users can just tremlo-no it.. but if we can only get a cheap trem, just go hardtail
- We could take a vote on scale length.. or maybe 26"??
- tung oil/shaved neck

I think that sounds pretty good, something most can agree on.. And theres not really any Maple fretboard 7 strings around (and I looked, nothing lol)


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 30, 2006)

Here are my specs :

1) Mahogany body
2) Quilted black cherry top
3) Fixed bridge or OFR
4) Thinner neck
5) Blank ebony board with offset dots at 12th fret
6) Neck and headstock binding
7) Neck-trough-body construction would be insane
8) 26,5 or 27 scale


----------



## Pablo (Sep 30, 2006)

A nice 7 string strat-like guitar would be very nice indeed... Whether 25.5" or 27" would _never_ be the deal breaker to me. With Strat I mean alder or swamp ash body, maple neck and fingerboard, 22 frets in something like daphne blue, with either a HSS or SSS setup.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 30, 2006)

How about a 7 string, neckthru Alder 25.5, Maple neck and fretboard, 27 frets and daphane blue quilt top, with H/x/S or H/H config =]


----------



## nikt (Sep 30, 2006)

maple board,27 scale strat,natural finished with fixed bridge

oh men that would be killer. after having donnies ergo I'm in love in maple boards


----------



## Leon (Sep 30, 2006)

i'm curious about a 7 string strat copy... what is the fretboard radius like on the Interceptor? is it pretty flat, or more curved like the Ibanez S necks?


----------



## b3n (Sep 30, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Pretty much, but him and I have excellent taste in guitars.



 

I'm really liking the strat copy idea as well - that's one that I would definately go for (maple, SSS or HSS, the rest I'm flexible on).


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2006)

I'd definitely be in for something with ss.org on it, and would have no problem at all with it being a production model. Hell, I'd be honored, Agiles kick ass.


----------



## scab (Sep 30, 2006)

How about some designs.. Draw up some stuff.. I would like to see whats going through your guys' heads design wise, not stat wise..
Scab


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 30, 2006)

I would possibly like a strat copy.. but only if theres no pickgaurd (make it so u can add one later for those who like it, but those who dont can leave it normal) and I would like to have at least 24 frets.. I dont think I will buy another 22 fret guitar, too much of the stuff I play goes past that =[


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 30, 2006)

If you re-read the original post, you'll see that Kurt is talking about only minor modifications to the existing Septor/Interceptor, not an entirely different design, so I think a lot of the ideas here aren't going to work.

For $400-500 I'd be much more interested in purchasing something that isn't exactly to my ideal specs.

How about a 27" scaled Septor with a tung-oiled or clear-coat mahogany/maple cap body, and an ss.org inlay somewhere (neck or headstock)? That makes it different enough from the production version to make it worth the bother, but not so crazy different that Kurt is essentially creating a new model. It would also be something that Kurt could convert into a regular production model with little problem (minus the inlay, of course), as a sort of "high-end" seven model. I know that the basswood body is the main thing that has held me back from getting an Agile. Put a mahogany version out, and I'm all over that.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 30, 2006)

well, minor modifications to the Interceptor can definately be made..

Change fretboard to Maple
Scale to 25.5 or 26.5
Thinner neck profile
SS.org on the headstock.

Actually, thats all I would really like to see changed, as long as we can stil offer the Blue tribal maple top.. unless they do a quilt top instead of flamed

I dont agree with fixed bridge, because lots of people want a trem, and fixed people like myself can just get a tremlo-no and its just as good.


----------



## b3n (Sep 30, 2006)

I would have thought that if he's looking for something that could potentially be a new production model, he'd be willing to consider a bit more than just minor changes to his existing models... 

They already stock 2 versions of essentially the same guitar, with the scale length being the obvious major difference. If he were to agree on something a bit different (the strat idea, for example) he'd then be able to offer a production model that is very unique to the brand.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Sep 30, 2006)

27 INCH SCALE!
No inlays on fretboard, or SS.org inlay (preferably on headstock though).
Ebony fretboard, perhaps SS frets.
Mahogany body.
27 frets possibly?
HARDTAIL.

I guess standard Agile buckers as everyone will want their own config.


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm so sick and tired of people bitching and whining about neck size. It's a unfinished neck if you don't like it SHAVE it down.  IF it's too skinny i can't add wood but you can shave it down.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 30, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I'm so sick and tired of people bitching and whining about neck size. It's a unfinished neck if you don't like it SHAVE it down.  IF it's too skinny i can't add wood but you can shave it down.



I really don't like unfinished necks... I vastly prefer a slimmer painted/satin/etc one


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> I really don't like unfinished necks... I vastly prefer a slimmer painted/satin/etc one




which is why this guitar will never exist


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2006)

What I'd like to see:

- Floater
- 25.5
- Blank Ebony board 
- Natural finish

It doesn't necessarily need to say "sevenstring.org" on it to be an ss.org custom. Even a subtle set of 7's somewhere on it, perhaps a small "777" on the headstock using the ss.org font would be a subtle, tasteful touch.


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (Sep 30, 2006)

if its only going to be a short batch why not ask them to do:
some with floyd rose 27" scales and various transparent flame finishes and
the rest with hardtail 25.5" scale with flame or quilted finishes.

if its a small run it shouldnt make a diffference if there all the same or slightly different.


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2006)

March_of_the_Mutes said:


> if its only going to be a short batch why not ask them to do:
> some with floyd rose 27" scales and various transparent flame finishes and
> the rest with hardtail 25.5" scale with flame or quilted finishes.
> 
> if its a small run it shouldnt make a diffference if there all the same or slightly different.



cause that's really not much dif than what they have now besides the finishes.


----------



## rummy (Sep 30, 2006)

I want to see,

Ebony fretboard/12th only inlay.
Fixed bridge
Binding all over


----------



## huber (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure which specs I'm looking for in my second 7 right now, but I'd prefer a fixed bridge. I'd probably still go for it if had a trem. And I'd love to have a guitar like this with ss.org on it somewhere to kinda make it a little unique.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 30, 2006)

I remember on the jackson boards, I think there were custom runs split up that had two different options, but everything else the same.. Like say 10 guitar run, 5 trem and 5 fixed.. Maybe that could work


----------



## Samer (Oct 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> What I'd like to see:
> 
> - Floater
> - 25.5
> ...



everything chris said but with 27 frets!


----------



## darren (Oct 1, 2006)

A seven-string version of any of these would be awesome.

http://www.rondomusic.net/sstash.html

http://www.rondomusic.net/product734.html <-- cool offset dots! Would look cool with a sunburst and/or maple neck.

http://www.rondomusic.net/product697.html <-- top-quality hardware, quilted veneer top... looks great with rosewood, would look great with maple.

As for inlays, what about a blank board with a small "7" at the 7th fret?


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (Oct 1, 2006)

^^ i dont think many people on this board would go for any of those guitars since most own jacksons,ESP's or ibanez;s


----------



## nikt (Oct 1, 2006)

lets copy the Ibanez MTM1 inlay  LOL


----------



## Freddie (Oct 1, 2006)

If the idea is to make a guitar not too different from the septor then I vote for a maple board and a lower scale as the only modifications to be made. You can put SS.org on the headstock as well. If the scale reduction is not possible then what the hell... keep it like that. If septors came with maple boards I probably would own one by now.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2006)

March_of_the_Mutes said:


> ^^ i dont think many people on this board would go for any of those guitars since most own jacksons,ESP's or ibanez;s



Actually Drew would dry hump one, and I wouldn't mind one, as long as it had enough routing under the pickguard to put a humbucker in the bridge.


----------



## scab (Oct 1, 2006)

I like these threads.. None of you guys will ever agree on one style b/c no one plays the same (really).. I think the batch run is out of the picture unless all of them were different styles and what not.. 
Piece
Scab


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 1, 2006)

I personally would consider a "strat" 7 string.

Alder body, sunburst, pearloid pickguard, HSH routing(at least you can get a new pickguard with whatever pickup config you want)
Maple neck and fretboard
Jumbo frets
non-recessed Floyd or strat trem
27" scale

Or make the damn Hornet into a 7, PLEASE!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 1, 2006)

scab said:


> I like these threads.. None of you guys will ever agree on one style b/c no one plays the same (really).. I think the batch run is out of the picture unless all of them were different styles and what not..
> Piece
> Scab



Probably true. I think what has to happen is that one person--probably a dealer/builder like Kurt--simply has to lay out what the specs will be, with no changes, and then get people to buy in. Which I can see happening with a $400-500 guitar, since it's not a huge, life-changing outlay like a CS Jackson would be.


----------



## nikt (Oct 1, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I personally would consider a "strat" 7 string.
> 
> Alder body, sunburst, pearloid pickguard, HSH routing(at least you can get a new pickguard with whatever pickup config you want)
> Maple neck and fretboard
> ...



+1!!!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd prefer alder; so many companies use mahogany right now

Plus, i think alder + 7 string=good low B clarity. 

I'd prefer 27" just because the only other 25.5 scale 7 i'd buy would be another k7

Recorded 4 songs with my band yesterday (just guitars) and it was amazing.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 1, 2006)

Considering that the chances of having an OFR or a Schaller are pretty limited, I prefer a standard string tru body bridge than a crappy trem. 

And a 26,5" or 27" scale would be great. There are a lot of 25'5" out there, let's pick something a bit different, having a manufacturer that asks and listen to his customers is a great chance to get something cool. Alder or Ash body with a quilted top would be great.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 1, 2006)

Part of the Strat's "tone" is from the trem. Hardtail strats don't sound the same, and having the rout gives you the option to upgrade the trem to an OFR-7, or blocking it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2006)

Clearly it needs a nice tasteful "S7" across the 8-20th frets in a cool evil looking font.  I mean, it looks so awesome on the K7!


----------



## noodles (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Oct 1, 2006)

We really have to come to some agreement...

I'd say a 27" scale hardtail (as I doubt Agile would use an OFR or Schaller).

Mahogany body, maple cap - perhaps one of those black flames? NO basswood.

SS frets - possible? The feel is badass. Definitely jumbo frets though.

Ebony fretboard I guess would be the consensus over maple. No inlays.

Reverse headstock with the sevenstring.org logo.

Pickups? HH, I'd go for the cheap Agile junk as we're all going to change out the pickups to our preferred configs anyway.


----------



## Leon (Oct 1, 2006)

some agreement would be nice, but i don't know how it's going to come together 

it seems as though most wouldn't mind a mahogany body, or a blank fretboard. myself, solong as i have side-dots, it's cool with me. as far as fretboard wood goes, ebony has always looked plastic to me. i'm a fan of rosewood because it actually looks like wood . maple would be cool if it goes with the finish.

the bridge is a selling point for me. i already have a fantastic hardtail in my RG7621, i don't need another. what i _would_ like is a 7 with a floating trem.

pickups are changeable/resellable, so i think it's a nonissue. i think the same roughly also goes for tuners and electronic components.


----------



## Cancer (Oct 1, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> Probably true. I think what has to happen is that one person--probably a dealer/builder like Kurt--simply has to lay out what the specs will be, with no changes, and then get people to buy in. Which I can see happening with a $400-500 guitar, since it's not a huge, life-changing outlay like a CS Jackson would be.




Agreed... given how the other 'Ceptors sold, I don't doubt that Kurt could blow out 10 of them with Sevenstring.org on the headstock.



The Arisen said:


> We really have to come to some agreement...
> 
> I'd say a 27" scale hardtail (as I doubt Agile would use an OFR or Schaller).
> 
> ...



Make it neckthru and I could agree to this....these specs are fine, especially for the price.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 1, 2006)

psyphre said:


> I could agree to this....these specs are fine, especially for the price.



Those specs would work for me, too. In fact, I would be quite happy with such a guitar.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll agree to that too.


----------



## Samer (Oct 1, 2006)

i'll agree to, but can we try to ask for it with 27 frets?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd agree with that too. 24 frets are fine though; 27 frets is overkill for me.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd take either 24 or 27.. 27 would be cool, but i dont think it'll happen.. if it did, i'd be all for it.


----------



## Leon (Oct 1, 2006)

OFR i tell you, OFR!


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2006)

+1


----------



## Leon (Oct 1, 2006)

i was just thinking... as far as a site logo for the guitar, we might want to stear clear of "SS.ORG".

i'm sure some of you history buffs can figure out why


----------



## huber (Oct 1, 2006)

The Arisen said:


> We really have to come to some agreement...
> 
> I'd say a 27" scale hardtail (as I doubt Agile would use an OFR or Schaller).
> 
> ...



I'd buy that guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 1, 2006)

Leon said:


> i was just thinking... as far as a site logo for the guitar, we might want to stear clear of "SS.ORG".
> 
> i'm sure some of you history buffs can figure out why


*points to Jeff Hanneman's guitars*


----------



## Drew (Oct 1, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Actually Drew would dry hump one, and I wouldn't mind one, as long as it had enough routing under the pickguard to put a humbucker in the bridge.



Are you fucking kidding me? I might kick Keira Knightly out of bed for one, if the build quality was any good...


----------



## Nik (Oct 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> What I'd like to see:
> 
> - Floater
> - 25.5
> ...



Isn't that virtually identical to the current Interceptors being sold (apart from a small 777 on the headstock)  

IMO it's silly to do this, since the interceptors were already designed thanks in large part to you guys' input, so in a way, the interceptor is already a custom sevenstring.org axe  If you're gonna ask for a limited-run, unique axe, you might as well go for something that hasn't been done yet.

And what's the big deal about 27 frets? Bad idea, IMO. It's just nice and logical to have exactly 2 octaves per string, plus adding more frets would mean pushing the neck pick-up further back.

Next summer I'm gonna be buying a new 7-string axe, and I MIGHT be interested in something like:

26.5" or 27" scale
blank ebony fretboard (with side-dots)
black natural burst finish
fixed-bridge
alder or mahogany
------------------
A unique Rondo axe would be nice, otherwise, next sumer, I'm going with Schecter


----------



## technomancer (Oct 1, 2006)

The Arisen said:


> We really have to come to some agreement...
> 
> I'd say a 27" scale hardtail (as I doubt Agile would use an OFR or Schaller).
> 
> ...



This would work.

It might be cool to do a quilt top since all of the other Rondos are flame but I would still buy it with a flame top. 

The only thing I don't like is the suggestion to make it black as I am REALLY sick of black guitars.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 1, 2006)

technomancer said:


> This would work.
> 
> It might be cool to do a quilt top since all of the other Rondos are flame but I would still buy it with a flame top.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is the suggestion to make it black as I am REALLY sick of black guitars.



+1 Make it cool, make it cheap and not black, and I'm probably there!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 1, 2006)

Everyone can agree on Blue quilt top??? I will persuade you guys to agree =]]







Come on.. You guys know that would be total sex on a 7 string..

The 27 frets is just so when in A standard, you can still reach the highest notes from B standard.. I would like AT LEAST 24, but 27 is great idea imo

I think 26.5" scale is best, because lots want 25 and lots want 27".. its the compremise


----------



## Cancer (Oct 2, 2006)

OMG, have we actually reached a consensus, someone call Guinness...









The beer company....LOL


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2006)

The Arisen said:


> We really have to come to some agreement...
> 
> I'd say a 27" scale hardtail (as I doubt Agile would use an OFR or Schaller).
> 
> ...



Is this what we're agreeing on?


----------



## nikt (Oct 2, 2006)

:/ 4 people wants ebony and 4 maple


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 2, 2006)

The Arisen said:


> We really have to come to some agreement...
> 
> I'd say a 27" scale hardtail (as I doubt Agile would use an OFR or Schaller).
> 
> ...



So you want a hardtail Interceptor with a mahogany body and maybe stainless frets? YAWN. It's too similar to the current production guitar, IMO.


----------



## b3n (Oct 2, 2006)

^ +1 but I'm still hung up on this:







So ignore me.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 2, 2006)

b3n, That looks like a penis with machine heads on it...


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> b3n, That looks like a penis with machine heads on it...


thatd be one fucked up looking penis


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

b3n said:


> ^ +1 but I'm still hung up on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damnit am I ever tempted to take on a 7 string strat project...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> I think 26.5" scale is best, because lots want 25 and lots want 27".. its the compremise



no that would be 26"



NickCormier said:


> Everyone can agree on Blue quilt top??? I will persuade you guys to agree...



to kick you in the nuts!


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

so pretty much, this should be the nick cormier sig


----------



## b3n (Oct 2, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> b3n, That looks like a penis with machine heads on it...



You mean you _don't_ tune your penis? It must sound horrible


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 2, 2006)

lol.. my penis is always perfect in tune. Never sharp or flat.

but uhh really.. blue quilt top + 25.5/26" + 24/27 frets... and im in for sure..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> lol.. my penis is always perfect in tune. Never sharp or flat.
> 
> but uhh really.. blue quilt top + 25.5/26" + 24/27 frets... and im in for sure..





elysian said:


> so pretty much, this should be the nick cormier sig



 and you do now this won't be like $100-$300 right?


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

Ahah.Ahahahahahaha.....




























































Send me my guitar


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

so can we get this in the shape of a kelly too?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 2, 2006)

lol i dont want a 7 string kelly, a 6 string kelly tho =]

I would spend $600-800 depending on the options. its a well known company, who isnt overcharging. Very worth it.. if the Interceptor was 25.5 scale I would be all over it already


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 2, 2006)

I still say this would be a great idea for a 7 string:




Lot's of places make Super-strat 7s, a(well made) production V would be nice.


----------



## b3n (Oct 2, 2006)

^Yeah that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

I cannot comfortably play on a V shaped guitar 


That being said, I can also not play comfortably on a right handed guitar.

Looks like we need to start from scratch boys


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> I cannot comfortably play on a V shaped guitar
> 
> 
> That being said, I can also not play comfortably on a right handed guitar.
> ...



Hmm. Let's see...

1.) Completely redesign the guitar.

2.) Ignore the lefty freak.

I know which one I'd pick.


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

Is it #2?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 2, 2006)

A V would be nice.. those Agile Dv8 copies look great.. Anyone try one out?


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

the input jack is in the wrong place


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 2, 2006)

Elysian said:


> the input jack is in the wrong place



Bah, who cares if the _output_ jack is in the wrong spot?  Get an angled cord.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Bah, who cares if the _output_ jack is in the wrong spot?  Get an angled cord.


 its in the wrong place on my V too  i didn't have a lot of choice, although looking back i could have put it on the back and it would have ruled


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm not fussed if it's trem or fixed bridge, but if it's based on the current Interceptor or the V I'd want a neck through (wasn't this mentioned as a possible spec for the next run anyway?) or Schecter style all access set neck. The only bodywood I'd say no to is basswood.

A 7 string strat or *shock horror* tele would be very cool too.

One more thing, any colour *as long as it's not another black guitar!!!!!!*


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 2, 2006)

The Arisen said:


> We really have to come to some agreement...
> 
> I'd say a 27" scale fixed bridge (as I doubt Agile would use an OFR or Schaller).
> 
> ...



+1 On that, Neck tru constructon and maybe a "777" on the 12th freet would be insane. We need different colors too, black cherry anyone? 

I would like the V design too, but didn't Kurt said that there should be smalls mods upon the current models?


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

b3n said:


> ^ +1 but I'm still hung up on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so with you it's not even funny. 

Also, am I the only one who'd prefer 22 frets to 27?


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 2, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> I would like the V design too, but didn't Kurt said that there should be smalls mods upon the current models?



Well, it is a small mod, adding a string to the Agile Hornet.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> I am so with you it's not even funny.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who'd prefer 22 frets to 27?



yes.that is correct.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> I am so with you it's not even funny.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who'd prefer 22 frets to 27?


as far as i'm concerned, unless the cutaway starts between the 26th and 27th fret, 27 frets is a novelty that 99% of these guys asking for it would never use besides the occasional high note at the end of a solo. i don't even use 24 frets when i play, i've been too accustomed to 22, and i would be willing to bet the guys accustomed to 24 are the same way


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> Also, am I the only one who'd prefer 22 frets to 27?


 
Don't mind either to be honest. I like my 22 fret S7420, but I've never had a 27 fret guitar.


----------



## Samer (Oct 2, 2006)

i tryed a 27 fret guitar one time and it was the best. So much easier to play in the higher register. I think we should defintly go for 27 frets, make the guitar somthing special that is not in any other production 7 string.


----------



## Leon (Oct 2, 2006)

hmm... what about 22 frets on a 26" scale guitar? that 22-fret-neck-single-coil sound still makes my blood turn a darker shade of red, so i'd be down for that . if i want a high E, i'll bend 

27 frets just sounds silly to me. i rarely even go to 24 (not everything i play is in E  ). of course, that's not to say that i don't like upper fret access. ...which is what i think really makes it easy to play upper registers, Samer. the guitar you played probably had great access on it because the manufacturer realized that anyone wanting 27 frets probably needed great access.

anybody like sunburst finishes? i'd like to throw my agreement-hat in the ring with James, in that black finishes are boring!


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

Leon said:


> hmm... what about 22 frets on a 26" scale guitar? that 22-fret-neck-single-coil sound still makes my blood turn a darker shade of red, so i'd be down for that . if i want a high E, i'll bend
> 
> anybody like sunburst finishes? i'd like to throw my agreement-hat in the ring with James, in that black finishes are boring!



 A 26" strat with 22 frets and a maple board would sound absolutely explosive in the neck position, once you get a decent pickup in there. And I'd be cool for a 'burst.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bursts can be cool, depending on how they're done.


----------



## Leon (Oct 2, 2006)

i actually really like straight-up LP style tobacco sunburts, probably since i used to play an LP copy with one.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 2, 2006)

If it was a trad strat or tele, maybe, but not on a modern style superstrat.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

Leon said:


> i actually really like straight-up LP style tobacco sunburts, probably since i used to play an LP copy with one.


----------



## Leon (Oct 2, 2006)

+1 @ ^


----------



## technomancer (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> A 26" strat with 22 frets and a maple board would sound absolutely explosive in the neck position, once you get a decent pickup in there. And I'd be cool for a 'burst.



Hmmm Agile ST-1000 sunburst as a 7 with a 26" scale and a maple board... that could be cool.







Note that I have no problem with the fixed bridge 27" flame topped mahogany superstrat idea either. From a marketing standpoint if this is going to be a prototype for a new widely available Rondo model, a strat 7 might sell better as no one else is doing them.


----------



## Nik (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> A 26" strat with 22 frets and a maple board would sound absolutely explosive in the neck position, once you get a decent pickup in there. And I'd be cool for a 'burst.



I agree that 27 frets is pointless overkill that will probably result in inferior tone.

Wait, isn't the Joe Satriani Signature Ibanez inspired by strats? I personally prefer that instead of a straight-forward Strat copy.

I've always lusted after the red JS 7-string he used on the last G3 DVD. I say a JS-signature rip-off Agile, with a natural quilt, 22 frets, and a 26.5" scale...


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

Nik said:


> Wait, isn't the Joe Satriani Signature Ibanez inspired by strats? I personally prefer that instead of a straight-forward Strat copy.
> 
> I've always lusted after the red JS 7-string he used on the last G3 DVD. I say a JS-signature rip-off Agile, with a natural quilt, 22 frets, and a 26.5" scale...




 The neck is very strat-y. 

While I'd prefer a neck singlecoil, I'd also be all over the possibility of an aerofoil-style 7. The JS6 is one of the more comfortable body shapes and neck profiles I've ever played, and if Agile could do something similar (preferably with an alder body and maple board, to boot), then I'd totally give one a try for what they'd most likely sell for. 

By the way, a quilt is probably NOT an option on a body as sculpted as a JS. That Harper's Guitars JS7 custom that got around like syphilis in a Thai whorehouse a couple years back on Jemsite had a quilt, but it was half the body thickness and sacrificed a lot of the curvy-ness of the body to make it work.

Technomancer, if they did that with a maple board and either a 25.5 or a 26.5, I'd own one.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Oct 2, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I still say this would be a great idea for a 7 string:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THe Hornet is junk 

Great idea, but an agathis body? not so fun.

Now a seven string Hornet with a mahogany body, 27 inch scale, 27 frets (<3 sweep tapping), etc...


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 2, 2006)

The Arisen said:


> THe Hornet is junk
> 
> Great idea, but an agathis body? not so fun.
> 
> Now a seven string Hornet with a mahogany body, 27 inch scale, 27 frets (<3 sweep tapping), etc...



Have you owned one, or are we just on a "mahogany or nothing" kick? Everyone who has one loved it, AFAIK, enough so that Kurt brought it back after they killed the model once.

We're talking about a $300-400 Korean affordable guitar here.

PS: Strat over another mahogany-bodied super-strat. There are enough on the market, IMO(See: Schecter).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 2, 2006)

Dude on the ESP forum got the last white one they had and he loves it, says it has a great tone...anyway, lol.


----------



## Samer (Oct 2, 2006)

The Arisen said:


> THe Hornet is junk
> 
> Great idea, but an agathis body? not so fun.
> 
> Now a seven string Hornet with a mahogany body, 27 inch scale, 27 frets (<3 sweep tapping), etc...



im down with that

27 fret FTW


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 2, 2006)

May I ask a tech question? Well' I'm asking anyway. How would a 27" scale guitar with 27 frets normally be tuned?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 2, 2006)

however you want, steve vai had a 26 fret guitar which literally just had 2 extra frets added below the normal range so he could capo it and it'd be a normal guitar.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 2, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> however you want, steve vai had a 26 fret guitar which literally just had 2 extra frets added below the normal range so he could capo it and it'd be a normal guitar.



I think I read about that, and that is what I was thinking would work for me. So the lowest string would be an A flat, and the highest fret on the highest string would be an E.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 2, 2006)

You could tune it like that, yes. You could also tune it in standard 7 string tuning with the highest note then a G. Of course, it's a guitar, so you could tune it to open Zb if you wanted 

* metalfiend666 realises there is no key of Zb



technomancer said:


> Hmmm Agile ST-1000 sunburst as a 7 with a 26" scale and a maple board... that could be cool.


 
I'd have that as a 7 as long as it was between 25.5" and 27" scale.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> You could tune it like that, yes. You could also tune it in standard 7 string tuning with the highest note then a G. Of course, it's a guitar, so you could tune it to open Zb if you wanted
> 
> * metalfiend666 realises there is no key of Zb
> 
> ...


if you know a guy named Danny Danzi you'd know there indeed is a key of Zb


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 2, 2006)

My baritone is tuned to H...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Oct 2, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Have you owned one, or are we just on a "mahogany or nothing" kick? Everyone who has one loved it, AFAIK, enough so that Kurt brought it back after they killed the model once.
> 
> We're talking about a $300-400 Korean affordable guitar here.
> 
> PS: Strat over another mahogany-bodied super-strat. There are enough on the market, IMO(See: Schecter).



I've played a LOT of different guitars with different body woods, and the fact remains that agathis is junk. Basswood, alder, mahogany, poplar, whatever...but NOT AGATHIS. Think BC Rich bronze series.

And yeah, I am on a "mahogany or nothing" kick because I really want that massive low end for any new 7s I get... (tech death ftw).


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 2, 2006)

The Arisen said:


> I've played a LOT of different guitars with different body woods, and the fact remains that agathis is junk. Basswood, alder, mahogany, poplar, whatever...but NOT AGATHIS. Think BC Rich bronze series.


 
Funny you should mention those, I had the neck off my BC Rich Warlock for the first time the other week (had it 5.5 years). Turns out it's plywood!


----------



## jim777 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mahogany makes a nice 7, no doubt. So does a tung oiled mahogany through neck.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm starting to like the idea of a mahogany-bodied 7 string hornet in white with reverse headstock... Anyone interested?


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Jeff, can you find out how much modification they are willing to do? Maybe a set of parameters will keep this thread from becoming Santa's giant wish list. I would imagine that they want to start with a current basic design.

That being said, just make copies of B3N's evil greenie, which was the most coveted guitar in that other thread.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Oct 2, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> I'm starting to like the idea of a mahogany-bodied 7 string hornet in white with reverse headstock... Anyone interested?



Now that WOULD be badass.

Ebony board with no inlays, sevenstring.org on the headstock, SS frets, 27 inch scale, 27 frets (for those sweep-taps)...

\m/

That would be pretty much my ideal. \m/

Maybe even black flamed maple cap?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 2, 2006)

If it's a V, copy RAN's invader headstock, it's badass.


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 2, 2006)

How 'bout this?


----------



## Cancer (Oct 2, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> I'm starting to like the idea of a mahogany-bodied 7 string hornet in white with reverse headstock... Anyone interested?




No, that's a custom decision......


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

stainless steel frets is definately a dream. they are so hard on tools, and hard to work with, you aren't going to find them on a guitar like this.


----------



## Cancer (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm curious, have they started to make tools to compensate for the hardness of stainless steel frets?



Nik said:


> I agree that 27 frets is pointless overkill that will probably result in inferior tone.
> 
> Wait, isn't the Joe Satriani Signature Ibanez inspired by strats? I personally prefer that instead of a straight-forward Strat copy.
> 
> I've always lusted after the red JS 7-string he used on the last G3 DVD. I say a JS-signature rip-off Agile, with a natural quilt, 22 frets, and a 26.5" scale...




Yeah I'm not feeling the 27 frets either, maybe 25 like BC Rich 7's, but I personally have way too much material written in a standard 7 to even think adding frets to the HEADSTOCK end of my guitar.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 2, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> How 'bout this?



Now that without a pickgaurd, or backrouted so we could take the pickgaurd off or put a clear one on, I would be up for.


----------



## Leon (Oct 3, 2006)

just because it's possible to do 27 frets doesn't mean it's a good idea to do 27 frets 

as far as pickups go, i think i'd go for something in a H-H, or HSH. you can coil tap a humbucker into a single coil, but you can't go the other way


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

The Arisen said:


> I've played a LOT of different guitars with different body woods, and the fact remains that agathis is junk. Basswood, alder, mahogany, poplar, whatever...but NOT AGATHIS. Think BC Rich bronze series.
> 
> And yeah, I am on a "mahogany or nothing" kick because I really want that massive low end for any new 7s I get... (tech death ftw).



Mahogany is mostly massive low-mids, not low end. 

Personally, alder would be better, there are ,as I said before, lots of mahogany 7 strings out there.

Look, ANY under $500, reasonably well made(Korea not China), 7 string pointy V has my attention. I don't care about 27 frets, 27" scale would be nice.


----------



## huber (Oct 3, 2006)

Most of the ideas I've seen so far I like, so I think if this ever happens I'll probably buy one.


----------



## olsta (Oct 3, 2006)

Im down for most suggestions, im easy

personally,

body: alder
pups. emg 707's... seymour duncs come 2nd
hardtail.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 3, 2006)

Any news on how far Kurt is willing to go?

EDIT: I mean as far as changes to the current production model. Damn you B3n and your dirty mind!


----------



## b3n (Oct 3, 2006)

That sounds a bit suspect 

It would help to know exactly what is possible though.














strat strat strat strat strat


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, an alder or Ash body would be cool too. I really don't care, but NOT basswood please.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 3, 2006)

basswood does have a thin sound.. probably why I would never wanna do a show with an Ibanez(basswood ones, my mahogany ibanez rocks) just cant get a good chunk out of it


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

I have no trouble getting chunk out of a basswood RG. Never have.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 3, 2006)

well I get average chunk, but not better than any jackson, including cheapo ones

and thats with a PROPERLY installed x2n in the bridge of the basswood rg..


----------



## Town Drunk (Oct 3, 2006)

Why not just set up a poll with options that are available? If scale length can be altered, Trem or not, pickups, neck and body wood etc. etc.

Scale
A) 25.5
b) 27

Trem 
A) Floyd
b) Solid

Neck
A)Rosewood
b)maple
c)ebony

Jeff Find out from Kurt if changing scale length is a bit too far, but then just let everyone vote. From there it should be easy to get the final price. Just make certain the headstock or something has a sevenstring.org logo on it (after all thats kinda the whole point isn't it). You guys know more about the pickups and such so I will let your votes decide that one, But I do prefer the trem and Ive only played the 25.5" scale, Oh and I do have a love for the quilted tops.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> well I get average chunk, but not better than any jackson, including cheapo ones
> 
> and thats with a PROPERLY installed x2n in the bridge of the basswood rg..



Gee, I'm so refuted. Sorry, I've owned Jacksons. Owned Fenders. OWN 2 mahogany guitars and 2 basswood guitars. In reality basswood is a balanced tone wood with a slight high mid spike. The number of touring bands that have used basswood RGs is to high to count. But whatever dude.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 3, 2006)

The idea of a multiple poll is cool, that would be the best way to see what people wants the most.

So, as Town Drunk said:

Scale
A) 25.5"
b) 27"

Bridge
A) Cheapo Floyd
b) Fixed

Bodywood (basswood banned)
a)Alder
b)Ash
c)Mahogany

Fingerboard (rosewood banned too)
a)maple
b)ebony

Trans Finishes (everyone here wants trans-finishes)
a) Black Cherry
b) Black
c) Violin brown
d) Dark green
e) Other


----------



## nikt (Oct 3, 2006)

ban to black trans finish. too many black guitars on the market!!

add natural oiled and sunburst


----------



## Jeff (Oct 3, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> well I get average chunk, but not better than any jackson, including cheapo ones
> 
> and thats with a PROPERLY installed x2n in the bridge of the basswood rg..



What? Dude, maybe you should reevaluate the rest of your rig, if you can't get a good chunk out of basswood.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 3, 2006)

multiple poll is only way this thing will get off the ground, once the polls are over, and the public has spoken, then you find out how many people are in.

I never said basswood isnt useable as a wood, just saying for heaviness, *theres better..* Guitar wood shouldnt make a big difference, just change ur effects abit.. I have pod patchs for basswood guitars, then the same patchs modified for mahogany/alder


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Gee, I'm so refuted. Sorry, I've owned Jacksons. Owned Fenders. OWN 2 mahogany guitars and 2 basswood guitars. In reality basswood is a balanced tone wood with a slight high mid spike. The number of touring bands that have used basswood RGs is to high to count. But whatever dude.



Toshiro is dead-right here. Mahogany isn't a particularly "deep" tonewood, whereas basswood is pretty even across the entire tonal range of the guitar and is actually quite a bit bassier than mahogany. In fact, if you want chunk, I'd argue you're better off with basswood than mahogany, all else equal and given the same pickups, amp, and player. 

I'm still in the "honeymoon period" with my C7 Blackjack, but the UV is noticeably deeper-sounding than the Blackjack, and substantially deeper-sounding than the (incredibly tight, focused-sounding) C7 Hellraiser, both of which are mahogany. 

Ditto on the X2N - Elysian will probably flame me on priciple fawk but the clips I've heard don't really strike me as it being a particularly "chunky" pickup. It's VERY focused and has very tight bass, meaning it's great for fast, technical metal, but for straight-up gut-shaking chunk, you want something less focused and more expansive - LordOfChaos posted some X2N vs Blaze clips, and the Blaze had substantially more depth and growl (which to some equated to mud, of course - this is where personal taste comes in). 

I mean, Toshiro knows his shit and doesn't need me to back him up for his own peice of mind or anything here, but if a second opinion would help him trust you a bit more, basswood can get jsut as "chunky" as anything else I've heard. 

Another vote for Swamp Ash or Alder - I'd love a seven made from either. Everything else on the market for less than a grand is basswood or mahogany - that in itself is a great reason to go with one of them.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 3, 2006)

yea I noticed sustain issues with Mahogany.. but might just be my guitar.. I need another one to test it out for good.. but basswood can sustain way more than mahogany.

I totally agree Drew.. x2n is more for tech metal, not normal metal.. It can't get a good Bad Horsie chunk, it gets more of a Necrophagist sound.. Its good and bad, depending on waht you want. For a single pickup, I use the x2n on 6s, but for 2 pickups, better off getting something else


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 3, 2006)

+1 to basswood being able to chunk. look at all of Morbid Angel's 7 string stuff. mostly on UV7BK's.


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

Bad Horsie = alder guitar. This is why I want an Alder 7. 

I've never had sustain problems with anything mahogany, so I suspect it's just your guitar. How's it set up?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd like alder just cause it seems the only 7s we have access to for the most part are mahogany or basswood. VARIETY! 

ever since getting the Groove Tools, i've developed an affinity for cherry lol


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes I want alder everything.. Alder house.. Alder 6 (KE-1's are alder).. Alder 7 heh.. everything!

Its set up eh so so.. I was just recording a song today and I had to hold a note for like 30 seconds and it cuts out around 14 =[ on my RG570 I can usually get at least another 10-15 seconds on a single note.. Its still fine but in terms of the extremities, if you do alot of spacy stretched out stuff, this guitars not for that O_O


----------



## technomancer (Oct 3, 2006)

More things that should be in the poll:

Body Style
1) Stratocaster (ST-1000)
2) Superstrat (Interceptor/Ceptor)
3) V (Hornet)

Pickup Config
1) HH
2) HSH
3) HSS
4) SSS


----------



## Elysian (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Ditto on the X2N - Elysian will probably flame me on priciple fawk but the clips I've heard don't really strike me as it being a particularly "chunky" pickup. It's VERY focused and has very tight bass, meaning it's great for fast, technical metal, but for straight-up gut-shaking chunk, you want something less focused and more expansive - LordOfChaos posted some X2N vs Blaze clips, and the Blaze had substantially more depth and growl (which to some equated to mud, of course - this is where personal taste comes in).



you wear pink polos and play strats, you flame yourself 

anyways, i agree, about the 6 string x2n anyways, its not a very chunky pickup, its just well focused. the x2n7 imo does have a tendency to be chunky, but not overly so, i think Ryan's x2n7 clips are pretty good evidence of this, its focused for sure, but there is still a bit of chunk to it, but definately not like the blaze


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Toshiro is dead-right here. Mahogany isn't a particularly "deep" tonewood, whereas basswood is pretty even across the entire tonal range of the guitar and is actually quite a bit bassier than mahogany. In fact, if you want chunk, I'd argue you're better off with basswood than mahogany, all else equal and given the same pickups, amp, and player.
> 
> I'm still in the "honeymoon period" with my C7 Blackjack, but the UV is noticeably deeper-sounding than the Blackjack, and substantially deeper-sounding than the (incredibly tight, focused-sounding) C7 Hellraiser, both of which are mahogany.
> 
> ...



Thanks Drew. Really, I think mid heavy pickups work best in basswood superstrats, especially a guitar with a floyd and bolt neck. Not gonna go all into it, but for me, in this wood Super 3 > X2N all day and night. 

It really depends on what body shape to me. 

A Strat 7 would pretty much need the alder, as that's one of the defining tonalities of the guitar, as well as the trem springs. Maple FB would be cool here, because it adds to the vibe, and because maple is rare in a production 7. 

A Hornet(V) shape I'd probably agree to the mahagany. Ash brings up images of Teles in my mind, and that "spank". The only ash guitar I've played that wasn't a tele was too poorly made for me to judge the wood on. 

Not real interested in a modified Interceptor body.  Too similar to the Schecters.


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> Its set up eh so so.. I was just recording a song today and I had to hold a note for like 30 seconds and it cuts out around 14 =[ on my RG570 I can usually get at least another 10-15 seconds on a single note.. Its still fine but in terms of the extremities, if you do alot of spacy stretched out stuff, this guitars not for that O_O



If you're trying to get more than 14 seconds of sustain out of a guitar, you either need to jack up the volume enough so you can feed back the remaining 16 seconds, or you'd better grab an ebow. Fourteen seconds is pretty damned long.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 3, 2006)

Hornet shape would be cool.. just as long as theres no pickgaurd, or make it so we can remove the pickgaurd and it wont be front routed..


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

Elysian said:


> you wear pink polos and play strats, you flame yourself
> 
> anyways, i agree, about the 6 string x2n anyways, its not a very chunky pickup, its just well focused. the x2n7 imo does have a tendency to be chunky, but not overly so, i think Ryan's x2n7 clips are pretty good evidence of this, its focused for sure, but there is still a bit of chunk to it, but definately not like the blaze



The 6 string X2N is pretty similar to basswood in tone. Balanced with a little extra high mids. In a guitar that has this already, it ends up kinda flat, doesn't bring anything to the table so-to-speak. In mahogany though, where the lows are a little loose, and the low mids are big, the X2N sounds great. In a bright wood, like maple or something(gah @ maple body) the pickup would probably scream like a banshee.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 3, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> The 6 string X2N is pretty similar to basswood in tone. Balanced with a little extra high mids. In a guitar that has this already, it ends up kinda flat, doesn't bring anything to the table so-to-speak. In mahogany though, where the lows are a little loose, and the low mids are big, the X2N sounds great. In a bright wood, like maple or something(gah @ maple body) the pickup would probably scream like a banshee.


i didn't like the 6 string x2n in my mahogany bodied EC-29, it seemed lifeless to me, yet i loved the x2n7 in the superstrat i built, as does the guy who owns it... and i've actually heard the x2n in a maple body, it was a older washburn, with a maple body, maple neck, rosewood fingerboard, it wasn't too terrible sounding, it wasn't overly bright imo by any means, but i'm not sure what kind of maple was used in that body...



NickCormier said:


> Hornet shape would be cool.. just as long as theres no pickgaurd, or make it so we can remove the pickgaurd and it wont be front routed..


then you'd have screw holes...


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

Elysian said:


> i didn't like the 6 string x2n in my mahogany bodied EC-29, it seemed lifeless to me, yet i loved the x2n7 in the superstrat i built, as does the guy who owns it... and i've actually heard the x2n in a maple body, it was a older washburn, with a maple body, maple neck, rosewood fingerboard, it wasn't too terrible sounding, it wasn't overly bright imo by any means, but i'm not sure what kind of maple was used in that body...



Hmmm... I like it in my S540, so dunno on that. Maple as a body wood just gives me the creeps, not knocking it. Just, from my experience, bright guitar + hot as hell balanced pickup = giant bright guitar tone. 

Though, they might've used that "softer" maple for the body, not schooled in that.

Really, I wish the X2N was just a little lower output, sometimes it seems just insane.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 3, 2006)

You should try mine Toshiro. It's an original 1979 model, ie one of the first. I don't know what's happened to it over the years but it just sounds like a really hot vintage single coil, definitely not like a humbucker at all.


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

However, on the flip side, I get the sense I'd like a maple body with a fairly dark pickup - maybe a Tone Zone or something. I could see it having an absolutely great percussive attack to it, and I'm all about that shit. 

As an aside, I'm absolutely loving the '59-7 in the neck of the Blackjack. Holy shit is that articulate, and I sort of assumed I'd want to swap it for a Jazz-7 anyway.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> - maybe a Tone Zone or something.



You dont want that. trust me.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> You should try mine Toshiro. It's an original 1979 model, ie one of the first. I don't know what's happened to it over the years but it just sounds like a really hot vintage single coil, definitely not like a humbucker at all.



Scary.  



Drew said:


> However, on the flip side, I get the sense I'd like a maple body with a fairly dark pickup - maybe a Tone Zone or something. I could see it having an absolutely great percussive attack to it, and I'm all about that shit.
> 
> As an aside, I'm absolutely loving the '59-7 in the neck of the Blackjack. Holy shit is that articulate, and I sort of assumed I'd want to swap it for a Jazz-7 anyway.



Really? I thought it was too warm/bluesy sounding.


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

In maple? It was OK in basswood, horrid in mahogany, but in something that bright I could almost see it sounding balanced.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> In maple? It was OK in basswood, horrid in mahogany, but in something that bright I could almost see it sounding balanced.


_trust me_


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

I had an Air Zone in my 750 at one time, I don't miss it at all.


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> However, on the flip side, I get the sense I'd like a maple body with a fairly dark pickup - maybe a Tone Zone or something. *I could see it having an absolutely great percussive attack to it, and I'm all about that shit. *
> As an aside, I'm absolutely loving the '59-7 in the neck of the Blackjack. Holy shit is that articulate, and I sort of assumed I'd want to swap it for a Jazz-7 anyway.


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Really? I thought it was too warm/bluesy sounding.



Toshiro, have you _heard_ my tone?  At the gain levels I play, it fucking slays. 

If anything, I wish the JB had some of the same sparkliness/airiness to it - it's got a lot of the same mid-y "smearing," almost, of the Blaze in the bridge (really, they sound much more similar, albiet in (a particularly dark-sounding chunk of) basswood for the Blaze and mahogany for the JB. It's a good thing for me in that that's a good chunk of what I _like_ about the Blaze, but something different would be nice, too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> Guitar wood shouldnt make a big difference, just change ur effects abit..


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Toshiro, have you _heard_ my tone?  At the gain levels I play, it fucking slays.
> 
> If anything, I wish the JB had some of the same sparkliness/airiness to it - it's got a lot of the same mid-y "smearing," almost, of the Blaze in the bridge (really, they sound much more similar, albiet in (a particularly dark-sounding chunk of) basswood for the Blaze and mahogany for the JB. It's a good thing for me in that that's a good chunk of what I _like_ about the Blaze, but something different would be nice, too.



Oh yeah, I forgot that I sometimes re-live the 80's lead tones, and like too much powermetal. 

"Smearing" drives me nuts.


----------



## Makelele (Oct 3, 2006)

I've got a Tone Zone in my 540S and it sounds great.


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

"Smearing" might not be the best word, but you know what I'm getting at, right? that pronounced upper mid thickess and slightly smoothed-out treble, without the airiness that you hear in the '59. It's not a lack od note-to-note definition, but rather something in the sound of the actual notes.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 3, 2006)

Makelele said:


> I've got a Tone Zone in my 540S and it sounds great.



I had a Tone Zone in my alder Dillion with the tone pot disconnected, and It sounded definitely badass, the lead tone absolutely destroyed my Agile with blazes (which sounded better for rythm, though).


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> "Smearing" might not be the best word, but you know what I'm getting at, right? that pronounced upper mid thickess and slightly smoothed-out treble, without the airiness that you hear in the '59. It's not a lack od note-to-note definition, but rather something in the sound of the actual notes.



Yeah, I know, it's a part of the reason a DS7 is sitting where the JB-7 was, and that JB-7 is on it's way across the Atlantic.  Mostly though, I didn't like the JB because of the way it sounded doing fast riffs on the low string, and the 59 because it was too vintage(like compare the Blaze Neck to the 59, I prefer the clearer PAFPro-ish vibe the Dimarzio gets).

One side note, the Duncans would clip the hell out of the input of my PODxt. The Dimarzios don't. So, in theory the Duncans are louder, but yet not higher gain?


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

Strange, but so far I seem to agree with you - I was A/B'ing the UV and the Blackjack last night, and the Blazes definitely sound _slightly_ more saturated, even though the're either almost equally far away from the strings, or the Duncans may be slightly closer. I'd been meaning to check the specs to see if the Blazes were in fact slightly hotter, but I guess they're not...?


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> like too much powermetal.



That's impossible.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Strange, but so far I seem to agree with you - I was A/B'ing the UV and the Blackjack last night, and the Blazes definitely sound _slightly_ more saturated, even though the're either almost equally far away from the strings, or the Duncans may be slightly closer. I'd been meaning to check the specs to see if the Blazes were in fact slightly hotter, but I guess they're not...?



I would never have noticed except for the POD. I mean, the X2N-7 didn't clip on my normal patches, which the JB-7 did. Literally I was doing this:  for hours.

Anyway, pickups are a pretty personal thing. I am much happier with the tone of the guitar now, though. 



Chris said:


> That's impossible.



You can hear my bank account groan when a powermetal cd is released.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 3, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I would never have noticed except for the POD. I mean, the X2N-7 didn't clip on my normal patches, which the JB-7 did. Literally I was doing this:  for hours.
> 
> Anyway, pickups are a pretty personal thing. I am much happier with the tone of the guitar now, though.
> 
> ...


weird, x2n7 clips my vamp all the time


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

Elysian said:


> weird, x2n7 clips my vamp all the time



The Breed pickups in my RG clipped my Vamp Pro all the time.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 3, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> The Breed pickups in my RG clipped my Vamp Pro all the time.


maybe i should turn my input gain down


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

Elysian said:


> maybe i should turn my input gain down



I had it down... It's gone now though...


----------



## Leon (Oct 3, 2006)

everyone in this thread said:


> wait wait, i want a totally different wood, a new body shape, different pickups, and i still want it at this low low cost!


guys, until Kurt chimes in (which i hope is soon), you should consider this guitar as an OFFER from Kurt, not a promise to stroke all of your gear-egos. and it does NOT seem to be a custom guitar offer, so don't expect it to be one!


----------



## Elysian (Oct 3, 2006)

Leon said:


> guys, until Kurt chimes in (which i hope is soon), you should consider this guitar as an OFFER from Kurt, not a promise to stroke all of your gear-egos. and it does NOT seem to be a custom guitar offer, so don't expect it to be one!


amen to that.


----------



## darren (Oct 3, 2006)

I think we should do a matched set of EVIL TWINS.

A black Interceptor with a maple board and black hardware, and a white Interceptor with ebony and gold hardware.

Just a little "7" inlay at the 7th fret. Matching headstocks. Might as well go for trems, since those of us who like hardtails can install a Tremol-No. (or maybe the Tremol-No could be installed at the factory as an OEM option?)


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (Oct 3, 2006)

^^ i like this guys idea alot
mabe throw in some transparent flame/quilted finishes though


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 3, 2006)

darren said:


> Just a little "7" inlay at the 7th fret. Matching headstocks. Might as well go for trems, since those of us who like hardtails can install a Tremol-No. (or maybe the Tremol-No could be installed at the factory as an OEM option?)



The thing is, a trem by itself is more expensive than a hardtail, and I don't like the idea of spending 70$ more on a tremol-no. I'm paying for a thing that I won't use, and for a tool for that thing as well.

If no one likes crappy trems, and all of you are gonna put a tremol-no, why don't put a fixed bridge instead?


----------



## Leon (Oct 3, 2006)

i'd like a _good_ trem with a Tremol-No for the option of having: a full floating trem, a dive only trem, and a hardtail.

all at the turn of a couple thumbscrews


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, I'll like a _good_ trem too


----------



## Leon (Oct 4, 2006)

green works for me.






as does this blue!





both look great with the ebony board with no inlays (which i'm coming around to  ).


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd like to see something that differs a little more from the original line to make it a little more attractive to folks with alternative tastes;

Mahogany body
Maple set neck
Ebony or maple fretboard
Fixed bridge
Figured maple top
Dimarzios or Duncans, preferrably dimarzios to keep cost down
Natural finish
27" scale


----------



## Leon (Oct 4, 2006)

^ i think the problem with varying the design too much is that you then deviate from something that a lot of people can agree on. that's going to be the difficulty here. we need Kurt to let us know what we can change from the original design FIRST before we day dream about what we want to change about it.


----------



## darren (Oct 4, 2006)

Based on Kurt's prior experience with DiMarzio, i highly doubt you'll see their pickups in any future Rondo guitars.


----------



## Leon (Oct 4, 2006)

^ i'd actually like to get mine with Duncans, as the local SD guys have me wanting to try some.

[action=Leon]shakes his fist in the air at the SD guys. yes, Mike and Dave, that's you.[/action]


----------



## Jason (Oct 4, 2006)

i emailed kurt hopefully we should hear from him soon.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Oct 4, 2006)

.jason. said:


> i emailed kurt hopefully we should hear from him soon.



Ok, I read the first 20 pages  then skipped to the end. (sorry, 100s of other emails and orders to do).

Here is what I have ordered based on requests here and elsewhere. It seems impossible to make everyone happy, and we certainly can add more variations in the future, but as a first step:


'Interceptor Pro 25' - 
Same as Interceptor Except
5 PC Neck through body design
Mahogany body instead of Agathis like on the Interceptor
EMG pickups
25.5" scale 
Floyd.

I will also order the Septors (hard tail 25.5") in flame top colors as requested.

Kurt



Emperoff said:


> The idea of a multiple poll is cool, that would be the best way to see what people wants the most.
> 
> So, as Town Drunk said:
> 
> ...



Actually somthing like this might be quite useful.
Kurt


----------



## technomancer (Oct 4, 2006)

Sweet! Let us know when they're available!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 4, 2006)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Ok, I read the first 20 pages  then skipped to the end. (sorry, 100s of other emails and orders to do).
> 
> Here is what I have ordered based on requests here and elsewhere. It seems impossible to make everyone happy, and we certainly can add more variations in the future, but as a first step:
> 
> ...



That would actually be quite cool. OFR or licensed Floyd's? Any expected price? Obviously it won't be as inexpensive as the Interceptors.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Oct 4, 2006)

BBBBAAAAADDDDDDDDAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

\m/

This seems like one hell of a guitar...neckthru 7 with EMGs, Floyd (swap for OFR7 shouldn't be TOO much of a hassle), good quality body with ebony board...


----------



## Elysian (Oct 4, 2006)

The Arisen said:


> BBBBAAAAADDDDDDDDAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.
> 
> \m/
> 
> This seems like one hell of a guitar...neckthru 7 with EMGs, Floyd (swap for OFR7 shouldn't be TOO much of a hassle), good quality body with ebony board...


sounds like a better deal than any ibanez 7, specs wise anyways lol


----------



## darren (Oct 4, 2006)

kurtzentmaier said:


> 'Interceptor Pro 25' -
> Same as Interceptor Except
> 5 PC Neck through body design
> Mahogany body instead of Agathis like on the Interceptor
> ...


That sounds awesome! Will it have a maple top as well? How about an oiled mahogany option (no maple top).

Thanks, Kurt!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2006)

Elysian said:


> sounds like a better deal than any ibanez 7, specs wise anyways lol



never miss an opporotunity do you? ;p


----------



## noodles (Oct 4, 2006)

kurtzentmaier said:


> I will also order the Septors (hard tail 25.5") in flame top colors as requested.



Looks like I'm going to be ordering one now. 

What pickups will be on the Septor? Really, I only need to know if it is EMG or not, since I'm just gonna rip them out and put in some Duncans.


----------



## Jason (Oct 4, 2006)

Kurt any idea on price for the interceptor pro?


----------



## Elysian (Oct 4, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> never miss an opporotunity do you? ;p


i got a reputation to uphold


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 4, 2006)

YEEEAAAHHH!!!   

Men, that is far beyond any expectations. I'll surely buy one, please black cherry finish now!!!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 4, 2006)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Ok, I read the first 20 pages  then skipped to the end. (sorry, 100s of other emails and orders to do).
> 
> Here is what I have ordered based on requests here and elsewhere. It seems impossible to make everyone happy, and we certainly can add more variations in the future, but as a first step:
> 
> ...



Cool. I would like to just suggest somethings though, im sure most on here agree..

Lots of people on here would love a Maple fretboard.. Seems like it could really be different than anything else in the 7 market..

I noticed your Interceptor already has a flamed top, but some of your six strings has some crazy awesome other tops, I think people here would love something like this more, and give a choice of like Black, Blue, Amber, Green or something, would satisfy everyone!

http://www.rondomusic.net/ps900amberq.html
http://www.rondomusic.net/al2800csbq.html
http://www.rondomusic.net/al2500tribalblue.html
http://www.rondomusic.net/al2500tribalgreen.html

Stuff like that would be great..

Other than that, I think it sounds excellent. Hope you can work something out soon!


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Oct 4, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That would actually be quite cool. OFR or licensed Floyd's? Any expected price? Obviously it won't be as inexpensive as the Interceptors.




Licenced floyd - I think they have been ok on the interceptors so far ?

Kurt



darren said:


> That sounds awesome! Will it have a maple top as well? How about an oiled mahogany option (no maple top).
> 
> Thanks, Kurt!



Well since it's neck through - I expect we will do a natural mahog color - a flame top I don't think will look right.
Maybe some solid colors
kurt



noodles said:


> Looks like I'm going to be ordering one now.
> 
> What pickups will be on the Septor? Really, I only need to know if it is EMG or not, since I'm just gonna rip them out and put in some Duncans.



Currently all the Agile 7s use Agile pickups -



.jason. said:


> Kurt any idea on price for the interceptor pro?



Not sure yet, those EMG's are expensive - maybe $599


----------



## darren (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh, man... an oiled mahogany one would be so sweet. Any chance for a fixed-bridge option? The only reason i ask is that someone like me might like to add GraphTech piezo saddles, which could be added to either a flat-mount or Tune-O-Matic style bridge.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Oct 4, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> Cool. I would like to just suggest somethings though, im sure most on here agree..
> 
> Lots of people on here would love a Maple fretboard.. Seems like it could really be different than anything else in the 7 market..
> 
> ...



I was thinking of doing a regular interceptor in tribal green and tribal blue with a maple neck as an option - but I don't think production will have them ready until early 2007 now

Kurt


----------



## technomancer (Oct 4, 2006)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Well since it's neck through - I expect we will do a natural mahog color - a flame top I don't think will look right.
> Maybe some solid colors



Damn, I thought it was going to be flamed or quilted... like the normal Interceptor flame.


----------



## Drew (Oct 4, 2006)

I suppose I have to reiterate the usual plug for an ash or alder bodied strat-style 7 with a maple board here...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 4, 2006)

Drew said:


> I suppose I have to reiterate the usual plug for an ash or alder bodied strat-style 7 with a maple board here...


Ash rules and looks awesome with transparent finishes, and if you don't believe me check H207 out, lol. Oh yeah...the whole thing should be ash, not just an ash cap.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 4, 2006)

Drew said:


> I suppose I have to reiterate the usual plug for an ash or alder bodied strat-style 7 with a maple board here...



ie an ST-1000 Sunburst 7 w/maple board


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 4, 2006)

kurtzentmaier said:


> I was thinking of doing a regular interceptor in tribal green and tribal blue with a maple neck as an option - but I don't think production will have them ready until early 2007 now
> 
> Kurt



Damn. You do endorsements?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Oct 4, 2006)

Just out of interest, what's the ETA on these...first quarter 2007?


----------



## Jason (Oct 4, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Damn. You do endorsements?



yeah they do i asked ages ago.

http://www.rondomusic.net/artists.html


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Oct 4, 2006)

if you do a tribal green or blue version of the interceptor guitar i'd definatly be all over one  just out of curiosity how much would shipping be to the uk for one of them?

if not im mighty tempted by a green septor but i'm gonna need to get a job first lol


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 4, 2006)

kurtzentmaier said:


> I was thinking of doing a regular interceptor in tribal green and tribal blue with a maple neck as an option - but I don't think production will have them ready until early 2007 now
> 
> Kurt



That would be totally cool. I love that Tribal blue, or even better the Aqua Blue AL's you used to make, those made me want one, even though I hate LP shapes.. 

Another thing that I think would win over alot of the 7 string crowd, Make the necks the same profile/thickness of like the Ibanez RG necks. The RG necks are just amazing, and thats one of their best selling points.. If an Agile could have a neck like that, or at least similar to a RG7321 thickness, along with the look of the Interceptor, it would be great.

Also, This may be more of a personal preference, but I also think ibanez fans would enjoy it, if you were to make a Neckthru or set neck guitar, Making the neck shaved or tung oiled, instead of being painted the whole way through, It makes the neck less sticky, and looks cooler IMO. Something to think about anyways,

Thanks for taking a look at this stuff Kurt.


----------



## Leon (Oct 5, 2006)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Not sure yet, those EMG's are expensive - maybe $599


are Duncans less expensive? using them would allow those of us who might want to experiment with different pickups, to not worry about the extra routing that the EMG 7 string pups need, versus nearly every other pickup on the market.


----------



## olsta (Oct 5, 2006)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Ok, I read the first 20 pages  then skipped to the end. (sorry, 100s of other emails and orders to do).
> 
> Here is what I have ordered based on requests here and elsewhere. It seems impossible to make everyone happy, and we certainly can add more variations in the future, but as a first step:
> 
> ...


Kurt, that sounds sweet,


----------



## Jeff (Oct 5, 2006)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Ok, I read the first 20 pages  then skipped to the end. (sorry, 100s of other emails and orders to do).
> 
> 'Interceptor Pro 25' -
> Same as Interceptor Except
> ...



The Interceptor and Septor are both basswood currently (with the added flame maple top on the Interceptor), aren't they? That's what it says on the website.


----------



## b3n (Oct 5, 2006)

Drew said:


> I suppose I have to reiterate the usual plug for an ash or alder bodied strat-style 7 with a maple board here...



 

I got your back


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2006)

Natural mahogany would be absolutely awesome.


----------



## Leon (Oct 5, 2006)

poll, bitches! again, please only vote if you are pretty sure you'll be buying. don't be gumming up the works! 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15836


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Oct 5, 2006)

The Arisen said:


> Just out of interest, what's the ETA on these...first quarter 2007?



I expect some models to be in time for your Christmas 7 string stocking.

Kurt



NickCormier said:


> That would be totally cool. I love that Tribal blue, or even better the Aqua Blue AL's you used to make, those made me want one, even though I hate LP shapes..
> 
> Another thing that I think would win over alot of the 7 string crowd, Make the necks the same profile/thickness of like the Ibanez RG necks. The RG necks are just amazing, and thats one of their best selling points.. If an Agile could have a neck like that, or at least similar to a RG7321 thickness, along with the look of the Interceptor, it would be great.
> 
> ...



We are using our uniform profile necks - which basicly run the same thickness (slimer than our standard neck) from top to bottom making for some fast play - 21.5mm at the frest fret and 22mm at the 12th fret.


----------



## Drew (Oct 5, 2006)

kurtzentmaier said:


> We are using our uniform profile necks - which basicly run the same thickness (slimer than our standard neck) from top to bottom making for some fast play - 21.5mm at the frest fret and 22mm at the 12th fret.



That's a touch thicker than Ibanez, as I recall, which IMO is probably a good thing.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 5, 2006)

i think the older UV's were 21.5"... iirc.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, sounds like older UV profile to me too, although I think you mean mm's Ken . Old UV's play fantastically though, so that's really good news.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds good. I only tried a RG7321 so far and the neck wasnt too bad, so Can I be safe to assume its similar to a 7321 thickness? If so, that would be great with the other specs


----------



## 4nkam (Oct 5, 2006)

Those specs sound sweet! 

Kurt, about how many do you expect to receive?

mJ


----------



## jaredowty (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds amazing, I wish I didn't already have an Agile that I love..


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> Sounds good. I only tried a RG7321 so far and the neck wasnt too bad, so Can I be safe to assume its similar to a 7321 thickness? If so, that would be great with the other specs



The 7321 is 19mm at the first fret and 21mm at the 12th fret.


----------

